# Bad Developing?



## oklahoma1995 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have brought multiple rolls of film to my local Wallgreens that I have taken with my Holga 135 Bc. In most of my photos there are white spots, scratches and odd colors, also I usually only receive about 5 out of 26 photos. I would like to know if it's light leaks or just bad photo developing. If anyone else has had these problems please reply back.


----------



## ann (Apr 9, 2012)

can you post an image for review, it will help. scratches and white spots sound like a problem at walgreens, odd colors, it is going to depend.

ALso, 5 out of 26 means what, only that many are printable, or...?

I know people always talk about holga's and light leaks, but i have several and a student of mine has at least 9 and none of them show light leaks.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 9, 2012)

You should post some example images, and describe how the scratches/spots appear throughout the entire roll.

... now you should be aware that Holga shooters want the images with odd colors, fogging and exposure deviation.


----------



## oklahoma1995 (Apr 9, 2012)

This photo looks like there is a scratch.  I'm just not sure wallgreens take much effort in processing film.


----------



## compur (Apr 10, 2012)

Prints don't tell you about the film processing.  The _negatives_ do.


----------



## minooo (Apr 10, 2012)

I work in a minilab. It is clear that they had a problem. It's a pity but it happens.

Power failures, transporter belts cracking, fake films that use adesive tape(the tape remains in the developer and the films that come after that)... sometimes the tape from the leaders doesn't hold and the films remain in the chemicals forr to long... or a worker didn't apply them well. Aometimes the pumps stop working and you only notice when the chemicals loose much of their qualities...

And this low amount of film processing nowadays makes chemicals stagnate and christalise on transporter spools that aren't sunk in, scratching films or even failing to rotate anymore. Lots of problems, so I recommend not going to a wedding or doing something of big importance on film.

Anyway, you can't do anything now. I am sure they did whatever possible to save it.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 10, 2012)

oklahoma1995 said:


> I have brought multiple rolls of film to my local Wallgreens that I have taken


There's your problem.


----------



## oklahoma1995 (Apr 10, 2012)

Here are some photos of the negatives, along with the photos we got back from Walgreens. We didn't get any prints, we just got them put on a cd, and out of a roll of 24 exposures, we got only these back. As you can see, the rest of the negatives look blank.


----------



## oklahoma1995 (Apr 10, 2012)

Here are the rest.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like someone opened the camera back before the film was rewound.
There is also a straight scratch (white on print, black on neg) that was caused before the film was developed.
Extreme under-exposure throughout most of the roll possibly caused by faulty shutter or under very low lighting conditions (darker than the classroom) ... or shutter was not tripped (not sure if film can be advanced without tripping shutter on this thing).


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 10, 2012)

Also, for the second-to-last positive image that you posted (the girl sitting at a table), that frame was double-exposed. That is also the frame with pronounced scratches, there might be a problem with the winding system in your camera.


----------

